# new Lionel 6110 Scout engine arrived today



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello all power O scale gurus

I recently won an ebay bid for a lionel 6110 Scout Engine.

Here is picture (not mine ) 

http://www.postwarlionel.com/cgi-bin/postwar?ITEM=6110

It is in good shape and runs !!

Aaron


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds good... Are you going to pair this with your Rio Grande (IIRC) tender?


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*photos of Lionel 6110 Scout*

Here are som photos - it seems to be in very good shape.

Have not track tested yet, but seller said that it worked well and the smoke worked.

What kind of smoke pellets have to be used?

Thanks in advance for your help

Aaron the aged


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

p.s. I guess I can pair it with the tender, the tender has a wheel in the underside middle that make a rattling noise when it moves. NOt sure what it is supposed to sound like? gravel ??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Aaron,

Congrats on the Scout ... looks to be in nice shape! (Though it appears that one of the marker lights on the top of the boiler front is broken off. A common problem. Replacements can be readily found, and glued on and painted for a near-flawless match.)

I have a very similar Scout 233 on its way (eventually) to me ... old house clean-out find by my sister in NY. I have zero experience with these so-called plastic Scout motors, so maybe you and I can swap tune-up tips down the road?

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey TJ do you have an image or link that shows what it should look like?

(the missing light that is on top of the boiler) and where I might find a replacement and how to attach the replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*2-4-2 Columbia No. 6110 w/ No. 6001 T Tender*

Aaron, here's a fairly good pic of the engine and tender combo

Jim

View attachment 3120


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Aaron,

Here's a photo of my Lionel Scout 249 loco that had a broken "marker light" ... you can see it below (in grey) where I've built up the missing shape with epoxy-putty, prior to painting it black. On most of the Lionel locos like your Scout (and mine), these "marker lights" were decorative, only, and didn't really light. But because they were protrusions above the boiler front, they are very prone to getting whacked off in any collision, fall, etc.

You might try building a new marker via a little bead (like you would buy at a craft store) and some epoxy putty (I used J.B. Weld). A little Dremel sanding and black paint, and you should have a reasonably good match to the original.

You can also find "repair markers" on ebay and the like ... basically, sellers chop-shop an old loco into bits, and sell individual components. You'll still have to file, shape, epoxy a bit, but it's perhaps a closer starting point. Here's an example (though I'm not sure if this is sized exactly for your loco):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-736-726-...ewItem&pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a0779649d

As a side note, I've gotta give a "shout out" to T-Man here ... he's the one who gets credit for teaching me about markers and the like. Thanks, T-Man!

Regards,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 6110 is cast . The 2026 might fit better than a 726. The key is cutting out the old one with a dremel. A good two part epoxy is used to set the replacement.
I have never done it but that is the plan. I have a 1615, 8604 that need it,

For plastic you can go the TJ way or cut the whole front boiler off and glue another on. That would be fun.


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thanks for all the great information*

Hello T-man and TJ Cruiser 

Thanks for everything. When I get the urge to fix this up I know where to look.

Thanks

Aaron


----------

